

Strangers Spot People With Compassionate Genes in Seconds - araneae
http://www.livescience.com/17018-empathy-genetics-behavior.html

======
araneae
This was especially cool for me because I have an account with 23andme, and
this SNP is sequenced with them. If you're also on 23andme you can see what
your genotype is: <https://www.23andme.com/you/explorer/snp/?snp_name=rs53576>

I'm AA, meaning I have the least empathetic phenotype.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
Nonsense. These studies are just averages and statistics not facts. People
have control over their perceptions.

~~~
araneae
What's nonsense?

Obviously there's individual variation. Any individual person with AA could
have more prosocial behaviors than any individual person with GG.

It's still cool that a difference in behavior is detectable by others even in
a relatively small sample.

